# Started induction due to PE but baby back to back, yikes! **update had my baby!



## dan-o

The doctors decided to induce me today after getting my blood pressure down to a reasonoble level. I've had the pessary, which has done nothing yet, so the next step is to break my waters in the morning. I'm a bit nervous as my baby is in the back to back position and apparently in no hurry to come out!

Has anyone else had a sucessful induction with a back to back baby? Any tips on pain relief? (I'm expecting it to be pretty bad!) :flower:

Sorry for any typos, posted from my BB! X


----------



## GingerNut

The combination of induction (which is more painful than natural labour) and back-to-back would have me getting an epidural, to be honest. And early on, at that; the way I see it, if I'm going to get one anyway I may as well get it early and be rested for pushing, and also for caring for a newborn!


----------



## Flowerew

Hi, I was exactly the same with my first son. I had to be induced due to high bp. I also had the pessary and then my waters broke the following morning. Labour started for me around 3/4 hours after that. My LO was also back to back and I gave birth to him on just gas and air. Altogether I was in labour for 3 hours!


----------



## alamaya

not back to back for mine.
But pessary and nothing happened. 24 hours later with nothing happening they broke waters. hour later i had my girl. 
So in my mind inductions are quick lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi there, I was NOT induced with my son but he was born sunny side up (like yours will be if your LO doesn't turn). I went 41 weeks and 5 days and I think it was bc he was back to back. I wouldn't have agreed to induction but obviously in your case it's needed, anyways, I won't lie...back labor HURTs! But I did it drug free. You CAN too (if you want) just MAKE SURE you are up off the bed. 
Inductions do take time so make sure to sleep. I know they say to walk during early labor but honestly with a baby facing the "wrong"" way all that will do is hurt your feet and makr you tired! Lol sleep while contractions are easy then when u are in active labor be active! Walk around, do figure 8s with your hips, do pelvic rocks, etc. Standing or on all fours. Laying on the bed was the worst! It made the back labor hurt sooo much more! Just get up and move around. A lot of babies are back to back at some point during the labor. They do a corkscrew motion down through the pelvis, so there's a chance your baby could come out in a different position. Just keep well hydrated and make sure you eat! You could be lucky and have a short labor (especially if you get piton) but posterior babies tend to take longer. My birth was 30 hours. But I'm not trying to scare you at all, just sharing my experience! Just keep telling yourself you can do it, and you will! Water therapy was THE BEST pain relief-ever! Seriously! It feels really good to get on all fours in the shower and have someone take the sprayer and spray it on your back. Also if you have a tub or jacuzzi that helps loads too! Just make sure you are mobile. All fours, or standing and dancing to help get that baby turned. Stay away from sitting and laying down (unless you are comfortable doing that). But I'm betting if your baby is sunny side up it will hurt way Moore! I don't know how ppl lay in a bed during labor! They are nuts! Haha


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, really apreciate your replies. Wonder what type of labour I have in store then, I will deffo keep an open mind. My mum had a back labour with me funnily enough, looks like I am carring on the family tradiition lol!

Drug free and mostly/all at home was the original plan while my BP was normal and baby was in the correct position, but that is out of the window now ha ha! Never mind.

Starting to get lots of tightenings now, they have woken me up, so maybe I will start early labour before the night is through. 

I'll keep you posted! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck Hun!


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck babe!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hope all is going well x


----------



## dan-o

I had my baby! Wow what an intense but amazing experience!

As you know, I had just the pessary. Approx 26 hours later I was contracting every 3 minutes,( so those cramps overnight were early labour starting!) I was 3cm and well effaced, at about 11, the contractions were bearable.

The cramps ramped up very quickly (I thought anyway) and I was transferred to delivery at 1ish to have my waters broken. I declined and started on the gas and air. They said I was 5cm at about 2pm. I was not coping too well with just the gas an air at this point, as the contractions were every 90 seconds, lasting for 60 and super strong. I was trussed up to a drip, a monitor andhad anti embolism socks on, not a happy bunny lol. I asked for an epidural, assuming I had 10 hours plus of back labour to go. 
By this point I was moaning instinctively and felt pushing urges, but was told this was bvecause baby was OP. My mw decided to check me before putting the epidural in.. Lucky she did, I was almost ready to go with just an anterior lip! I had half an hour or so on all fours to get this gone (very intense!) & then I was ready to push safely. After a couple of contractions of pushing on my back, our son was born weighing 3175kg. This brought us up to quarter to four!

He crowned sideways, then turned back to face the ceiling, so his head must have turned sideways a little bit in labour :)

Just a small internal tear, and a couple of grazes, had the tear stitched and didn't feel a thing. Baby latched on and had a feed, then went to dad for skin to skin while I had a quick shower. Everyone was gobsmacked when i walked back into the ward with my baby at tea time!

Our baby is absolutely gorgeous, I will post some pics as soon as I'm allowed home.

Sorry I can't thank your posts yet, as I'm on my bb posting this. Thank you all so much for giving me the confidence to do this, I felt so much better after reading your stories :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

A m a z I n g :cloud9: congratulations friend! What a great job you did! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations. Lovely positive post after your worries.
:)


----------



## want2beamum

Massive congratulations hun! Im soooo happy for you and cant wait to see pics! You did brilliantly.xxx


----------



## emily86

congrats! x


----------



## SarahC82

congratulations hun - brilliant news, glad you are both ok xx


----------



## chobette

Congrats!!


----------



## Nyn

aw huge congratulations hun and well done!!! can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## sianyld

:dance: congrats hun :) and well done, cant wait to see some piccy's xx


----------



## Rees

Congratulations hun :) I remember you from a few years ago :hugs: glad you finally got your forever baby :) So happy for you :)


----------



## Aunty E

Congratulations! Utter respect, I had a OP then sideways baby and had to have help in the end, so you did amazingly to get LO out by yourself :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^ OP babies H U R T!!! OUCHY! haha. I really hope this one is not OP like s/he's brother was!

I hope you and your LO one are doing well.


----------



## Pippin

Hey Dan-O congratulations, I missed this. So pleased he is here safe and sound and by the sounds of a good positive experience in the delivery albeit a bit painful. Congratulations :flower: :baby:


----------

